# How many people here went to their prom?



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Today is prom night for my high school and even though I'm a senior I decided not to go for a variety of reasons, mainly that I don't like large crowds of people and other such gatherings. So I'm curious to find out how some of the older members here felt about their decision to go or not go to prom.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I went to my prom. I didn't like it/have fun. My university has a prom-type of thing after graduation. I won't be attending.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm pretty scurred.
I have to go otherwise my parents will think I'm lapsing into depression because I'm supposed to be doing social activities.
So I will go, but last prom I didn't enjoy much.


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

I went to both junior and senior prom with my best friend at the time and we had a blast! I would do it again if I could. We went with a huge group of friends (about 10 couples) both times and had a black hummer limo with a stripper pole inside haha. Senior prom was my favorite because I had a white tux and brown vest and tie to match her white and brown floral print dress. We were voted best dressed in the group we went with


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Didn't go because it was a waste of money.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

You know what it is?
Prom is supposed to be able dancing and interacting with the opposite sex in my opinion. But my friends just want to "hang out", that's not my vision. I would enjoy it more if that was actually the point of a prom but that seems like using something for the wrong reason. I'm not paying $90 to see my friends, I could do that any other day. I don't understand that perspective at all.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm pretty scurred.
> I have to go otherwise my parents will think I'm lapsing into depression because I'm supposed to be doing social activities.
> So I will go, but last prom I didn't enjoy much.


Yeah one of my friends told me that he didn't want to go to prom but his mom forced him to go because of the fact that he is supposed to be social. I just don't understand why everyone thinks that you have to go or something, if you want to go that's fine but not everyone wants to pay $90+ just to dance for a while.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ArmchairCommie said:


> Yeah one of my friends told me that he didn't want to go to prom but his mom forced him to go because of the fact that he is supposed to be social. I just don't understand why everyone thinks that you have to go or something, if you want to go that's fine but not everyone wants to pay $90+ just to dance for a while.


Or in my case, not dance and sit at the table until I could leave. That was mostly a sad event last year, but I ended on a good note by sitting next to my friend at the end of it.
I also feel like I should sit alone just because it accurately reflects my contempt and serves as a sign of protest.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I spent like $400 on my dress (wish I had that money back tbh, WHAT A STUPID DECISION), went with a group of people to the first one. It was *alright*, but I definitely wouldn't call it a milestone in my life or anything. The DJ was lame, the decorations were decent, and some people arrived drunk as fuck and caused a mess. Then we all went out after and ate at a restaurant, that was honestly the best part. 

The second prom I didn't even plan on going to, but one of my friends bought a brand new dress and she made me go with her. I just wore the same dress again. That prom was lame too. I didn't even stay until the end for either one.

Tl;DR prom is kinda overrated. I mean yeah, it can be fun, but people seem to treat it as though it's a milestone in teenage life, and it's really not for the vast majority of people. Personally, I feel like I could go out any other night of the year with friends and have just as much if not more fun than I did either prom night.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Wild said:


> I spent like $400 on my dress (wish I had that money back tbh, WHAT A STUPID DECISION), went with a group of people to the first one. It was *alright*, but I definitely wouldn't call it a milestone in my life or anything. The DJ was lame, the decorations were decent, and some people arrived drunk as fuck and caused a mess. Then we all went out after and ate at a restaurant, that was honestly the best part.
> 
> The second prom I didn't even plan on going to, but one of my friends bought a brand new dress and she made me go with her. I just wore the same dress again. That prom was lame too. I didn't even stay until the end for either one.
> 
> Tl;DR prom is kinda overrated. I mean yeah, it can be fun, but people seem to treat it as though it's a milestone in teenage life, and it's really not for the vast majority of people. Personally, I feel like I could go out any other night of the year with friends and have just as much if not more fun than I did either prom night.


The movies made it out to be a milestone, but reality is often far more dull. Calling over a cousin when you can't find a date would not be recommended in the actual world.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I must have blacked out that night, I don't have one single memory of anything I did at my prom. I know I wasn't drunk or on drugs, I know who I went with, but I can't even remember dancing, what we did or talked about, who I saw, how it was decorated ect. I don't have a single pic to remind me, I can't even Imagine how that happened and what happened to my pics. Maybe I want to forget it because I haven't a single thing to remind me I ever went. I can't even remember the dress I wore or the color. The only thing I can remember is my date had to borrow a pair of shoes from some guy I knew because the ones he had didn't match his suit, loL. I was probably forced to go or felt pressured, If I had a great time it would be something I would remember me thinks.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

''Prom'' - haha; _fuck_ that. I did not attend.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I went to my prom but I went alone because someone had an extra ticket (I didn't originally plan on going). About half way through a bunch of friends and I left early to go and get drunk.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I've managed to avoid all the events that include participating in any form of dancing. I'm happy about it.


----------



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

Went to check out what's so special about it. We had more than one prom, so I didn't go to the next one. It was full of drama, superficial glow, and students getting smashed in limousines. I much prefer doing a cook off, or a game run on gaming consoles in sleepovers.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

​I didn't go because it was stupidly expensive and I really wasn't that committed to the notion.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I didn't go. I regret my choice to an extent. Not that I think I would have enjoyed it (knowing myself, I probably would've wanted to leave after the first half-hour), but I would've liked to try the experience to at least be able to say I tried it.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not American, but i never went to parties from school and i didn't even went to proclamation for secondary school


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I couldn't even tell you when they held the Prom. I was oblivious to the social part of the school experience. I never went to any school dances. It wasn't important then or now.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn´t go to prom cause I hated everybody. Now I hate ALMOST everybody. Improvement :kitteh:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I went to my senior prom. My sister's best friend needed a date, so I kinda just filled that in (although we dated later that summer). It was fine: the best thing was everybody there shocked to see me there, being the loner I was. It was literally the only dance I went to in high school/middle school, don't regret missing earlier events.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Didn't go...didn't give a crap about it. Had a way better party with my friends. I can't remember if I got extremely drunk or shroomed...damn memory.


----------



## Chantel (Apr 14, 2016)

I went to prom and surprisingly enjoyed myself, considering I didn't care much for the other people in my graduating class and hated high school to the fullest. My small group of friends and boyfriend at the time made it enjoyable.
It wasn't one of the best nights ever or anything though. After about an hour I was ready to leave lol.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't go. Most of my graduating class actually didn't go, though. So that made it seem less unusual. I wondered at the time if I'd regret it. My sister went to hers and came back all cranky lol. She didn't really like it. So that pretty much solidified my decision for me.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure where this would fall: I went to first/only prom as alumni. I wouldn't have cared/minded one way or another, but some friends and a parent who was putting some work behind it encouraged me to. I don't regret going.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Never went to mine, I don't regret it. Heard to many misery stories and I didn't want to spend the money on a gown I'd only wear once and to be around people I didn't click with. That money was better spent on summer vacation at the beach and browsing book shops. My mom still feels I "missed out" on some "life changing experience". I could understand it being a milestone for her to observe (she didn't get to go to prom) and try to live through her kids, but she'd always complain about the money being spent on an event later. I sure didn't want to hear that tripe for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I didn't attend. It's not like I was strapped for cash or anything; I just can't justify spending money on things that don't really appeal to me, that is my definition of a waste of money. 

I went to a few school dances and events in Middle School, they were fun at times but extremely over-hyped. 

I feel like a lot of people attend simply because they feel expected to or pressured in a way. It seems like a social-norm to me.

Society / Media tells us that it should be the highlight of our high-school experience. I don't think it's for everyone.

That being said, if you enjoyed it, good for you. Prom is not something for me.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I went to mine, and I wasn't happy with it nor do I regret it but I went ahead and clicked the one that said I enjoyed it or whatever. I at least got to party. 

It wasn't really a big deal, but then I was never big on school functions. I would say, if you want an excuse to go out dancing, and have friends who are going, attending might be a good idea. You could have fun. But I wouldn't do it just because there's pressure.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Didn't go because due to my examination result in secondary school (2006), the school thought it was a waste of money to give the invitation to me. Lol!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I had no interest in going. I can't remember what the theme or venue even was... In any case I remember thinking it sounded miserable. I didn't have any interest in the school community beyond my small circle of friends. I agree it seemed like a waste of money and time when I could be having much more fun at home or just going to a friend's house or whatever. I can't remember what I actually did that night either, but I've never regretted it.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't go to junior prom because for some reason it was on a weeknight and we had school the next day, I have no idea why. I lived really far away from the school, and I could have stayed over at one of my friends' houses afterwards, but I don't think my mom would have been too pleased over the whole situation and I really wasn't that into the whole idea either. I was so exhausted in general from school/track/commuting that I just wanted to go home and rest whenever possible.

I didn't go to senior prom because my mom told me I would have to pay for it myself because she didn't want me to go if I didn't have a date (even though most of my friends didn't have dates either, and a lot of people in general just went with their friends). The thing is, I also had no significant amount of money in my bank account because the previous summer, my mom had made me spend everything in my bank account from my summer job, birthday/Christmas money, etc. because otherwise it would have to be included on the FAFSA and college would take it all. So basically there was no way for me to pay for it. I didn't really go to thrift stores back then or else I maybe could have found a vintage dress for like $40. There were a lot of rich people at my school so expensive dresses, hair/nails, etc. was the norm...even my middle-class friends spent like $250 on their dresses alone.

Anyway, it was ok, I hung out with my three friends who decided not to go and we had an awesome time hanging out, and then we went to my friend's afterparty. Also my (female) friend was elected Prom King (it was selected by random drawing...my school was weird). But I kind of wonder what it would have been like to go.

Last year I went to a "charity art gala" and also to an 80s prom party though so I kind of got to experience the equivalent of prom...and my husband was my "date."


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

I went to mine. I had a wonderful time, but not because of the prom itself, but because I spent it with someone I really cared about.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I went to prom and enjoyed it.

I was not a popular girl at school. I was bullied quite a bit, but I ignored all that shit and joined the prom/formal committee. I also joined the morning announcement crew. If people didn't like me, I'd put myself EVERYWHERE.

I was the MC at the prom. Had influence over the music list and oversaw the guestlist. I also designed my own dress and had it made. I wore a tiara and gave zero fucks about what anyone else thought of it. I looked awesome. 

My date was my then high school sweetheart, now husband.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I actually told my mom that I don't want to go. I left out the more impactful motivator for my decision and chalked it up to one annoying kid who will be there. She thinks I need to desperately reconsider and that I'm letting someone else's presence ruin my prom. But I'm going somewhere to feel sorry for myself, where people only come to me because it's supposed to be good for me. I don't belong there at all. This is an exercise of self-respect for me. Call all in all of your reinforcements. My family screwed my brother by making him try to ask everyone out when they were all taken. I'm not giving into that BS.
Three more days and I will never go to prom because I will have outlasted the payment period.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Went to both my Year 10 and Year 12 formals. Didn't want to go to either, but people told me that I'd regret not going. I wouldn't have regretted not going, but I'm "fine" with my decision. I wouldn't say I'm happy because I truly couldn't care less. I would actually say that the Year 10 one was "better" than the Year 12 post-graduation one.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Yes, I went.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

prom always happened to be on the same day as my birthday. which i of course chose to skip prom and have a bonfire with friends instead! 4 years running. sides there was like 12 dances a semester, so prom wasn't much of a big deal.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't particularly like anyone in HS so I didn't go to my prom. I think I watched Horror movies and pigged out(it was almost 8 yrs ago), really amazing night no regrets since most of the people are losers now.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Having to learn how to dance and wearing a posh costume was just too much.

I was much happier supervising the decoration team


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Unlike you boring lot, I went to prom and it was bloody amazing.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

We don't have proms here. :exterminate:


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

I didn't want to go to prom because I didn't have a date and also, I didn't have much friends in high school so I couldn't go with a group of friends either. I told my mom this, which she was not happy with and took it upon herself to ask my brother's friend, to go with me. 

I agreed to go. I bought a cheap $30 plain dress from an outlet store, cheap plastic-like shoes and wore only a light purple shade of lip gloss on my lips (no other make up). My date went to my prom and I went to his a week later. Overall, the experience was okay. Wasn't the best and it wasn't the worse. I feel like if I didn't go, I wouldn't have missed out on anything.

I'm glad I did go so that I know that I can at least say I did.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

There was no prom, so no.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I was thinking about this recently with all this prom shit in the news. Like the local news has pics from nearly every prom from every school in the area. Wondering if others went.

Fuck no I didn't go. lol.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

My prom was in LA and we had to take public transportation. We were told that we would be there till five in a morning and anyone who left to go visit the shops around the area to eat would not walk with the rest of the class. They also told us that despite being there all night they would only supply cake and snacks but we would not be getting any kind of Dinner and were not to bring any sort of outside food. When I was a teenager I ate A LOT and I did not like missing meals, and dances you have to dress up as but since no one knows how to dance you just stand there looking pretty. So there was no reason to waste the money, and time going to something so stupid! We would be there from 6 at night to 6 in the morning. That is some kind of bs right there! 

Public high schools are the worst!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Was not really my scene. I went and did the grand march and then went to the dance for like a half hour. Then I left and went to a hotel party in my room. Whoop whoop. 

My mom rented me a room (generally out of character for her) but she really wanted me to nail this rich guy we met on a vacation who she insisted I take as my date. Seriously I was such a disappointing gold digger in training. I nailed him and then I was like ugh your a spoiled rich pussy no thank you. I failed my mother when I told him to kick rocks.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Kind of made to by mum. Was forever alone, and hated being one of the guys with few pretty, less cringe-worthy and saner girls in my computing class.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I went to my prom and had fun. I always enjoyed dances and formal events, but had zero interest in attending school sports events.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

I went to my prom and to my girlfriends prom.

I only went to mine to show her off, we left very early.

However she goes to a boarding school for the arts so her prom was very fun.


----------



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

Just barely went to prom. I would have felt terrible if I didn't, but I didn't have anyone to take. I ended up asking a friend that didn't have a date, but I didn't enjoy the experience like I would have wanted to: with someone I liked. Good time just being with my other friends though, and I had a blast at my school-hosted afterprom.


----------



## linq88 (Sep 18, 2014)

didn't go to prom, went for a small outing with my friends instead (happening at the same time as prom) and had fun


----------



## makeup (Sep 28, 2015)

My school doesn't even have a prom :/


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I stayed home in my junior year and went with friends in my senior year. I'm pleased with how everything panned out.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I never went to any of those kinds of dances growing up.
I was always a bit of a loner in school and no one ever asked me any way.
I was standoffish, my self-esteem wasn't the greatest until I grew up.
Tbh I cannot even remember really wanting to go, it just wasn't something I cared about.
So, I suppose I'm "happy" with my decision but I wouldn't say it's the right word.
Because it wasn't ever a big deal to me in the first place.


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

I think I went to 3 proms... Its hard to remember though.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Didn't go. Kind of an ISTP thing.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Didn't go junior year, but went senior year. I liked it; didn't do anything crazy or go to any afterparties, but it was a worthwhile experience nonetheless.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Wait, do you mean formal? And yes I did for the laughs and my crazy jazzy dancing.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I went to my prom, and it was boring as hell. Now, the gala of my study association, _that's_ fun. There's a life band, people don't drink just to get drunk, and most importantly: I actually like these people.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

I didn't go to prom.

My teachers skipped me up a few grades and I graduated high school at age 16.

My friends and boyfriend were still in school when I graduated.  I was sad..


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I went to prom every year so far and always really enjoyed it ^^
For me, it would be silly not to go, since I am a student representative and my father is always one of the organizers for our prom. This year, I actually got voted prom queen c: (Yeeeeah, a drunk friend of mine rigged the elections, but who cares)


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Meh, I've never being into partying. IMHO, it seems shallow and pointless.


----------

